# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El río Ródano y sus afluentes

## Varanya

Creo este hilo para ir publicando fotos de este importante río europeo (y alguno de sus fluentes), tomadas en un reciente viaje por Suiza y Francia.

Información de la wikipedia:




> El río Ródano (en francés Rhône; en occitano: Ròse; Roine; en catalán: Roine; en arpitano: Rôno; en alemán dialectal: Rotten) es un río de Suiza y Francia, que nace en el macizo de Furkapass (2.108 m) en los Alpes Lepontinos, (Suiza). En su curso alto corre entre los Alpes berneses al norte y los Alpes valesanos al sur, con dirección NE a SE-E y penetra en el lago Lemán. Después de salir del lago, comienza su curso medio recorriendo las estribaciones occidentales de los Alpes, gira su rumbo al confluir con el Saona, su principal afluente, y toma dirección sur pasando finalmente a través de la llanura de Languedoc y desemboca en el mar Mediterráneo en el golfo de León (en francés Golfe du Lion), donde forma un extenso delta.
> En su curso se encuentran las ciudades de Ginebra, Lyon, Valence, Aviñón y Arlés.
> Su caudal es abundante debido a que recibe las aguas de los Alpes por su margen izquierdo y el Macizo Central francés y de los Vosgos, a través del Saona, por el derecho. El caudal medio en Beaucaire es de 1.650 m³/s y se considera una crecida cuando supera los 5.000 m³/s. Las inundaciones más fuertes han sido las de 1840, 1856 y 2003 con 13.000 m³/s.
> Su desembocadura es por medio de un típico delta fluvial triangular, aunque conservando un cauce principal que sobrepasa 1 km de anchura, si bien el cordón o flecha litoral que se prolonga de oeste a este viene a limitar esa anchura a la mitad, en la línea de la costa. El brazo más occidental de este delta es el Pequeño Ródano (Petit Rhône) que tiene una anchura en su desembocadura de unos 135 m.


La primera tanda de fotos es del entorno de la localidad suiza de Saint Maurice. Aquí el valle del Rhone se estrecha de forma considerable convirtiéndose en un posición defensiva ideal, que se aprovecha dentro de la táctica suiza de proteger el reducto de los Alpes en caso de ataque.

El punto más estrecho del valle, mirando aguas abajo:



Mirando aguas arriba:



El río de camino al lago Leman o lago Ginebra:



En frente del puente que vimos antes y desde el que está tomada la foto anterior se encuentra una imponente fortaleza. Y no es la única, toda la ladera y las cimas están repletas de bunkeres y fortalezas, dejando la montaña como un queso gruyere:





El puente. La corriente del río impresionaba por su fuerza y caudal:



Justo detrás de la fortaleza y tras subir unas largas escaleras por la ladera, se accede a la 'Gruta de las Hadas', que es visitable en un tramo de casi 1 Km. Al final de la misma hay un pequeño lago subterráneo y una espectacular cascada:









Seguirá.

----------


## Varanya

Vamos con la segunda tanda de fotos.

Siguiendo en dirección sur, aguas arriba de Saint Maurice por el valle del Ródano se llega a la localidad de Vernayaz donde desemboca uno de los afluentes del Rhone, el Trient. Poco antes de desembocar en el Ródano, el Trient atraviesa una preciosa garganta a la que corresponden las siguientes fotos.

Entrada a la garganta (para poder entrar hay que pedir permiso en una floristería a 100 m del lugar y no está muy bien indicado que digamos):



Salida de la garganta:



Nos adentramos en la garganta:





El camino se va estrechando:



Mirada atrás:



Según avanzamos nos vamos encontrando recodos y pequeñas cuevas:



Cambiamos de lado:







Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Últimas fotos de la garganta de Trient.

Llegamos al final del camino, aunque parece que antes se podía avanzar más, ya que hay bastantes soportes montados hacia el interior de la garganta pero sin pasarela:



Hasta aquí pudimos llegar:



De vuelta:









Con esto terminan las fotos de la garganta de Trient.

Seguirá...

----------


## Varanya

Cerca de la garganta del Trient hay otro monumento natural, la cascada de Pisseviche, de 114 m de altura. Tiene la particularidad de que parte de su caudal se deriva para generación hidroeléctrica y dependiendo de la demanda eléctrica del momento puede hacer que varíe mucho el caudal de la cascada. Algunas fotos:







Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Ródano arriba el valle hace un brusco giro hacia el Este en la localidad de Martigny. Si seguimos avanzando, llegamos a Sión, la capital del cantón de Valais (valle). En sus cercanías, en la pequeña localidad de Saint Leonard podemos visitar el bello lago subterráneo del mismo nombre. Algunas imágenes, aunque con la poca luz  existente y el movimiento de las barcas era dificil sacar las fotos en condiciones:











Seguirá...

----------


## Varanya

Sion es la capital del cantón de Valais por donde discurre el Ródano en su parte alta. La ciudad está dominada por dos castillos, Valere y Tourbillon, desde sendas colinas que la rodean. Aquí tenéis algunas fotos del valle desde dichas cimas.

Vistas hacia el Este. Es reseñable la cantidad de viñedos existentes en la zona:













Mirando al Sur:



Vistas al Oeste:





El castillo de Valere:



Seguirá...

----------


## rodas

Impresionantes imágenes. 

Lugar realmente bello.

Gracias por compartirlas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

La planificación urbanística, igualita que la de aquí, ¿No creéis?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si fuera aquí habrían cortado el monte y habrían sembrado el hueco de adosados de 50 m2 de parcela.

SL2. Mike.

----------


## Varanya

Desde el valle del Ródano en Suiza pasamos a Francia por el puerto de Forclaz. Estas son algunas fotos del valle del Ródano durante la subida. Al pie se encuentra la ciudad de Martigny y al fondo se distingue Sion.





Ya en el lado frances cogimos un tren cremallera que asciende al "Mer de Glace" un precioso glaciar que se puede visitar incluso por su interior, siempre que haga buen tiempo, que no era el caso.







Acceso al interior del glaciar. Para acceder aquí hay que coger un teleférico tras el tren cremallera, pero estaba cerrado porque había grandes rachas de viento:



El arranque del teleférico:



Seguirá...

----------


## Varanya

Desde Chamonix viajamos hasta la localidad francesa de Annecy situada en la ribera del lago del mismo nombre y atravesada por el río Thiou que drena el lago y lleva sus aguas hacia el Ródano.

Vista del lago desde el extremo contrario a la ciudad de Annecy:



El Thiou atravesando Annecy:



El palacio de la isla (Palais de L'ile):













Vistas nocturnas del Palais de L'ile:





Seguirá...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jo, Varanya, vaya guapada de imágenes  :Smile:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Varanya es un crack, el piiiiiii amo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Varanya

A continuación os dejo diversas fotos de los canales que atraviesan Annecy. Las fuerzas de sus aguas eran aprovechadas en su día en industrias algodoneras y textiles. en la actualidad la infraestructura hidráulica ya no tiene dicha utilidad pero sigue siendo mantenida y conservada. Con los sistemas de compuertas diseñados por el ingeniero Sadi Carnot (1874) se consiguió aumentar el nivel del lago hasta  centímetros, con el fin de garantizar a las fábricas un caudal constante durante todo el año.





















Seguirá...

----------


## Varanya

Después de varios días sin poder subir fotos a ver si por fin voy acabando de publicar todas las que tenía guardadas. Las últimas que quedan son todas del lago Leman o lago Ginebra que forma parte del curso del río Ródano.

En primer lugar unas pocas del tramo de costa francesa en Chens-sur-Leman cerca de Ginebra:





Plano del lago:



Camino de Ginebra se pueden disfrutar de estas vistas, con el famoso "chorrito":





El surtidor tiene un origen curioso, teniendo inicialmente una función importante dentro del sistema hidráulico de Ginebra:




> Historia
> 
> Construída sobre el río Ródano, en 1886, la instalación hidráulica de la Coulouvrenière tenía por objetivo repartir las fuerzas motrices del río a los artesanos ginebrinos. 
> 
> En las noches, cuando la actividad cesaba, los maquinistas de la planta cerraban las bombas de agua, sin saber en qué momento dejaría de fluir el líquido vital.
> 
> "Fue entonces cuando surgió la idea de crear una salida sumplementaria, con un conducto de seguridad que permitiría controlar la presión dejando escapar hacia el cielo el agua que todavía estaba bajo presión. Así nació el primer chorro de agua", narra Alfandari.
> 
> El espectáculo alcanzaba los 30 metros de altura y tenía origen en la gran sala de la planta de la Coulouvrenière, a unos dos kilómetros de donde queda actualmente el famoso chorro. 
> ...


Sacado de: http://www.swissinfo.ch/spa/archivo/...ml?cid=3991854

Desde otro punto de vista:







Mirando al Este:





Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

El lago Leman vuelve a convertirse en el río Ródano y atraviesa la ciudad de Ginebra atravesando una serie de canales abarrotados de infraestructuras hidráulicas. Algunos ejemplos:

Canales y compuertas:



Antigua central hidráulica:





Escala de peces junto a compuertas:



Compuertas:



Otras instalaciones situadas en los canales:





Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Las últimas. Bahía de ginebra. El pequeño pitorrito blanco a la derecha de los dos faros es el lugar donde nace el surtidor de Ginebra, que en ese momento estaba parado:



El nacimiento del chorrito:



Vistas desde el chorrito:











Vista de la bahía de Ginebra desde la catedral:



Y de remate una imagen del castillo de Chillón, también en las orillas del lago Leman, pero en el extremo contrario a Ginebra:



Espero que os hayan gustado.

Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me ha gustado mucho. En ese lago iba a hacer mi viaje de bodas, pero un funcionario de la embajada suiza nos estafó, y acabamos en otro sitio distinto.
espero pronto darnos un garbeo por allí.

Me ha llamado la atención en las fotos, que parece que el agua está muy clara, incluso en los mensajes anteriores al paso de Annecy. ¿Es así?
Muchas gracias y un saludo. Miguel.

----------


## Varanya

> Me ha gustado mucho. En ese lago iba a hacer mi viaje de bodas, pero un funcionario de la embajada suiza nos estafó, y acabamos en otro sitio distinto.
> espero pronto darnos un garbeo por allí.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención en las fotos, que parece que el agua está muy clara, incluso en los mensajes anteriores al paso de Annecy. ¿Es así?
> Muchas gracias y un saludo. Miguel.


En general las aguas iban bastante claras. En las primera tandas de fotos de Sion y Saint Maurice al ser el caudal muy turbulento se nota que llevaban bastantes partículas en suspensión, pero en cuanto remansaban se aclaraban las aguas. El lago Ginebra también tenía aguas muy claras y sin ningún olor. En las fotos sale a veces algo oscuro pero es debido a los reflejos de un cielo plomizo. En Annecy las aguas eran totalmente cristalinas.

Espero que tengas la suerte de poder visitar la zona, es un lugar precioso, eso sí, ve preparando el bolsillo porque no es precisamente barato.

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

He tenido la fortuna de ver grandes reportajes en este foro de embalses.net y seguramente que hay muchos que están por venir. Este que nos acabas de mostrar, Varanya, es uno de los más espectaculares en cuanto a variedad de imágenes y toda esa clarísima información que las acompaña.
Sinceramente... como me gusta encontrarme en una página que día a día se enriquece con tanta calidad en las aportaciones que se realizan. Me queda mucho por aprender, de eso estoy seguro. Gracias por mostrarnos de una forma tan fascinante una zona tan idílica como deseada por todos aquellos que valoramos visitar lugares que jamás nos dejarán indiferentes.

----------


## REEGE

Precioso reportaje Varanya, un sitio al que da mucha envidia ir!!
Las fotos y las explicaciones de valorar mucho.
Gracias.

----------

